# Melamine color match?



## jeffnc (Mar 14, 2011)

What if someone wants to paint their wood kitchen cabinet frames the same color as their melamine cabinet doors? (Currently looking at one where they bought new doors, but the shade of white on the doors doesn't match the shade of white on the frames.) I was told by a cabinet distributor friend that a color that matches melamine is Wilsonart 1573 (Frosty White). Is there a matching paint color for this? Thinking of using PPG Breakthrough. I could always take a door and have it color matched, as well.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

jeffnc said:


> What if someone wants to paint their wood kitchen cabinet frames the same color as their melamine cabinet doors? (Currently looking at one where they bought new doors, but the shade of white on the doors doesn't match the shade of white on the frames.) I was told by a cabinet distributor friend that a color that matches melamine is Wilsonart 1573 (Frosty White). Is there a matching paint color for this? Thinking of using PPG Breakthrough. I could always take a door and have it color matched, as well.


Even when you have the color matches from Wilsonart 1573 (Frosty White) is better to take the door the double check it, don't forget you are using different brand of paint, sometimes two different sheen in the same color may look different.


----------



## jeffnc (Mar 14, 2011)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> Even when you have the color matches from Wilsonart 1573 (Frosty White) is better to take the door the double check it, don't forget you are using different brand of paint.


Wilsonart 1573 is a laminate color. I was wondering if anyone knew of a paint color that was already known in the industry to match this. Seems like one of those things that has already been done a lot before.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Have them match a door as Premier recommended.


----------

